# The Steam for Mac Thread



## Wrigleyvillain (May 12, 2010)

It's out!

http://store.steampowered.com/public/client/steam.dmg


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 12, 2010)

this would be cool if i had a MAC


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 12, 2010)

I have one at work so yeah I'm pretty excited. TF2 at lunch!

Hmm so far so not smooth though. The app just crashes and the console isn't providing much info. It is able to make a successful http connection to the store but that's about it. A coworker also having trouble.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 12, 2010)

it will take time. Atleast there making an effort! i know when mac was like that outcast of the computer gaming world


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 12, 2010)

Yep. Though I actually started "PC gaming" on a Mac with Quake in the mid 90s then the original Unreal on Mac in '98. Then shortly after Voodoo 2's came out for Mac and also the Quake 2 port and I got so hooked I had to start building PCs


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 12, 2010)

there was a game on mac that one of my teachers had in 5th grade. it was fun and i wished i could remeber then name


----------



## monte84 (May 12, 2010)

Hopefully the linux client wont be to much further off.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 12, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> there was a game on mac that one of my teachers had in 5th grade. it was fun and i wished i could remeber then name



Oregon Trail!  That was I was in fifth grade. In 1983. 

Im not the only one having this issue this does work for some:

http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1265330


----------



## wahdangun (May 13, 2010)

great i hope it come to linux too(after all it doesn't have much different between mac an linux), so some day we will not depend on microsoft for gaming platform and i will ditch windows for good


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (May 13, 2010)

I have it on my macbook pro, I would of loved it more if they didnt BS me and told me that steam games would be available at launch so now I have to wait more so I can play CS:S and TF2 etc


----------



## a_ump (May 13, 2010)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> I have it on my macbook pro, I would of loved it more if they didnt BS me and told me that steam games would be available at launch so now I have to wait more so I can play CS:S and TF2 etc



steam games are available, but only certain ones. check this thread


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (May 13, 2010)

a_ump said:


> steam games are available, but only certain ones. check this thread



bah i meant valve games like half life, portal is nice but i dont care for it,lol i got it for free when i got my 2900xt


----------



## a_ump (May 13, 2010)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> bah i meant valve games like half life, portal is nice but i dont care for it,lol i got it for free when i got my 2900xt



yea, i too was thinking: tf2, l4d, css, n the like. but i'm not a mac owner so idc


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 13, 2010)

I feel you. I was hoping for at least TF2 as well at launch. 

Got it working fine now. Re-downloaded this morning. It requires Helvetica active, but many things in OS X do and that's not an issue for the average user. I am on a custom production image.


----------



## Ripper3 (May 13, 2010)

Worked out fine for me, downloaded and installed Portal, already played it a bit, 'till level 12. Also bought Torchlight, but have yet to play it (but looks promising, I miss D2, and love Dungeon Hunter on my iPod, so hopefully this has a good balance between those).
The whole point of launching in stages is:
1. Display a certain Steam technology each week (this week is Steam Play, so buy on Windows, play on Windows or Mac, and later Linux)
2. Not to overcrowd the user with choice. Most people will be happy with one or two new games, and a lot of Mac users are already casual gamers, so TF2 and the like are too much for them. (I think)
3. Give them time to test the system on a massive scale. (I think as well)

Oh, and Steam for Linux should be out soon, they've shown intent, and Phoronix has reported on it. I think they've even run it on Linux, to compare graphical performance under OpenGL (Windows > OS X > Linux at the moment, though Linux hasn't got a full client, OS X hasn't got a full implementation of OpenGL yet, and Windows version is far more stable).


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 14, 2010)

http://www.macgamer.com/component/content/article/595.html


Meh.--

http://www.anandtech.com/show/3726/quick-look-mac-os-x-portal-performance


----------



## monte84 (May 15, 2010)

ya, the mac version has issues, and its opengl performance has always been lacking.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 19, 2010)

Killing Floor and a couple other games out for this week:

http://www.tailgate365.com/2010/05/steam-mac-launch-continues/


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 26, 2010)

Half Life 2 today (or so I am reading all over the place). Here's a trailer based off the Macintosh 1984 ad lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zxqu51mJpyc


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (May 26, 2010)

cant tell you guys how many times steam has crashed on me, Im expecting valve to say something about the mac like they did with ps3 I would laugh so hard lol


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 26, 2010)

i forget if this has been mentioned yet...but can people who have it installed on the mac play against people who have it installed on the PC ?


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (May 27, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> i forget if this has been mentioned yet...but can people who have it installed on the mac play against people who have it installed on the PC ?



Im pretty sure, at least that what it seems like they were advertising my vote goes to yes


----------



## erocker (May 27, 2010)

If the game is connected to Steam Cloud, yes.


----------



## Delta6326 (May 27, 2010)

if you have a game that you purchased for pc and now there is also a mac version, do you have to re-buy it for mac or is it covered if you bought it for pc?


----------



## erocker (May 27, 2010)

Delta6326 said:


> if you have a game that you purchased for pc and now there is also a mac version, do you have to re-buy it for mac or is it covered if you bought it for pc?



You can log into your Steam account on any PC or Mac. If the game is connected to Steam Cloud your save games will work on either as well.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 27, 2010)

yay!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 27, 2010)

erocker said:


> You can log into your Steam account on any PC or Mac. If the game is connected to Steam Cloud your save games will work on either as well.



Yeah this is pretty awesome.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 27, 2010)

Wow, I gotta hand it to Valve.  Mac and PC saving settings to be shared on both platforms is sweet!!!


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (May 27, 2010)

Running steam on my macbook pro.... Steam itself crashes occasionally when i let it sit in the background, but HL2, portal and Torchlight all work like a dream. Can't wait for TF2.. It'll probably be next wed.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 28, 2010)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> Running steam on my macbook pro.... Steam itself crashes occasionally when i let it sit in the background, but HL2, portal and Torchlight all work like a dream. Can't wait for TF2.. It'll probably be next wed.



Yep! And yeah it's finicky. But so was Steam for Windows when it was brand new though perhaps not in exactly the same ways. It's software and can only improve. 

Here's Episode 2 running on the Mac Pro at work. At least it's using 2 cores...


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 2, 2010)

OMG I want TF2 todaaaaaaaaaay!


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jun 2, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yep! And yeah it's finicky. But so was Steam for Windows when it was brand new though perhaps not in exactly the same ways. It's software and can only improve.
> 
> Here's Episode 2 running on the Mac Pro at work. At least it's using 2 cores...



If 2 cores are processing everything faster than it needs it, 2 is plenty. No more need to distribute more work 

No game on steam is THAT demanding that you need 4-6 cores to keep up.

Also note: Sigh at nothing worthwhile this week. Next week i guess!


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Jun 14, 2010)

just wanting to know how are the steam games running for all of you? I hate that it doesnt at least run as good on a windows pc, I just dont wanna use bootcamp but the fps in these games are pretty bad. Im hoping apple will update and fix that or valve will update and fix that cause most of the time I play WoW on my mac and it usually runs better than my q6600 (certain points in the game)


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jun 14, 2010)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> just wanting to know how are the steam games running for all of you? I hate that it doesnt at least run as good on a windows pc, I just dont wanna use bootcamp but the fps in these games are pretty bad. Im hoping apple will update and fix that or valve will update and fix that cause most of the time I play WoW on my mac and it usually runs better than my q6600 (certain points in the game)



What mac are you using?

My Macbook pro runs TF2/HL2/Portal/Torchlight perfectly fine for the hardware it has inside.

I'm obviously not expecting my 9600GT to out perform my 5850. They certainly don't perform poorly, though.

EDIT: TF2 IS NOW AVAILABLE! GOGOGO!


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Jun 14, 2010)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> What mac are you using?
> 
> My Macbook pro runs TF2/HL2/Portal/Torchlight perfectly fine for the hardware it has inside.
> 
> ...



Macbook pro 

9400m/9600gt(using 9600 ofcourse)
4gb ram ddr3
maybe not having snow leopard has something to do with it?


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jun 15, 2010)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> Macbook pro
> 
> 9400m/9600gt(using 9600 ofcourse)
> 4gb ram ddr3
> maybe not having snow leopard has something to do with it?



Snow leopard is definitely worth the upgrade. It shouldn't make things perform poorly though.

Assuming you have manually selected the 9600 like you're supposed to, i can only assume you have stuff running in the background you shouldn't. Can you post your activity monitor while in game?


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Jun 18, 2010)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> Snow leopard is definitely worth the upgrade. It shouldn't make things perform poorly though.
> 
> Assuming you have manually selected the 9600 like you're supposed to, i can only assume you have stuff running in the background you shouldn't. Can you post your activity monitor while in game?



how do you bring up the activity monitor? only reason I havent jumped on snow leopard yet is because classmates have been telling me it messes with Maya a bunch but I havent heard any complaints lately

EDIT: I found the activity monitor give me a sec to post it


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 23, 2010)

Counter-Strike:Source released and 66% off...


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jun 26, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Counter-Strike:Source released and 66% off...



Nabbed it for $6 this morning 

Killing floor is cheap, too.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jun 30, 2010)

Anyone with a MacBook Pro i5 experience FPS issues after the 10.6.4 update?


----------

